# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Human Support Robot (HSR), home helper robot, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toyota Motor Corporation

Press-release "Toyota Shifts Home Helper Robot R&D into High Gear with
New Developer Community and Upgraded Prototype"

July 16, 2015

Partner Robot, series of humanoid robots

----------


## Airicist

Toyota Partner Robot provides everyday assistance for people with disabilities 

 Published on Oct 4, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Human Support Robot (HSR) Technical Overview

Published on Jul 15, 2015




> Capability and feature overview of Toyota's Human Support Robot, Toyota’s answer to the ever-increasing demand for long-term elderly care in societies like Japan. With its highly maneuverable, compact, and lightweight cylindrical body and folding arm, the HSR can pick objects up off the floor, retrieve objects from shelves, and perform a variety of other tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Human Support Robot (HSR) Practical Demonstration

Published on Jul 15, 2015




> Practical demonstrations of Toyota's Human Support Robot, Toyota’s answer to the ever-increasing demand for long-term elderly care in societies like Japan. With its highly maneuverable, compact, and lightweight cylindrical body and folding arm, the HSR can pick objects up off the floor, retrieve objects from shelves, and perform a variety of other tasks.
> 
> In caring for your loved ones, artificial intelligence is not yet a substitute for human attentiveness. In addition to local, on-site operation, the HSR can be operated remotely by family and friends, with the operator’s face and voice being relayed in real-time, allowing for real, human interaction while also being able to help with daily tasks.

----------


## Airicist

HSR, iREX2015

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 20, 2015

HSR, iREX2015

----------


## Airicist

Toyota HSR interview

Published on Jan 21, 2016




> Toyota has been working to develop commercially viable “partner robot” by building on its expertise in the field of industrial robotics and applying cutting-edge technology from areas such as the automotive industry and IT.
> The Human Support Robot (HSR) is being developed to assist people in their everyday activities. In the future, the HSR will coexist with family members in the home, providing support to improve living conditions and the overall quality of life.
> Philip: Okay guys! This is Philip English again. We are here with Toyota. Can you introduce yourself?
> Fuminori: My name is Fuminori Saito. I am managing the project.
> Philip: And is this a research project?
> Fuminori: Yes. Currently, we provide this robot to the research and not for sale right now.
> Philip: So at the moment, it is just a research project and eventually it will going to be a medical tool? So it’s going to be a medical product?
> Fuminori: Yeah! This robot is supposed to support the disabled people or people who can not move on their own.
> Philip: So if someone is in their hospital bed, and they need food to come to them, then this robot will bring them food?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

HSR following

Published on Jul 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Toyota Effect: Human Support Robot 

Published on Nov 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Human Support Robot HSR

Published on Nov 30, 2018




> The Human Support Robot (HSR) is Toyota's answer to the ever-increasing demand for long-term elderly care in societies like Japan. With its highly maneuverable, compact, and lightweight cylindrical body and folding arm, the HSR can pick objects up off the floor, retrieve objects from shelves, and perform a variety of other tasks.
> 
> With the goal of assisting independent home living for the elderly and disabled, Toyota is teaming up with a number of research institutes to found the HSR Developers' Community. This institute will put forth a cooperative effort to hasten the development and early practical adoption of the HSR.
> 
> In caring for your loved ones, artificial intelligence is not yet a substitute for human attentiveness. In addition to local, on-site operation, the HSR can be operated remotely by family and friends, with the operator's face and voice being relayed in real-time, allowing for real, human interaction while also being able to help with daily tasks. Since it was first announced in 2012, the HSR has undergone a number of improvements based on feedback from patients and healthcare workers.
> 
> Toyota will loan HSRs to partner organizations in Japan (primarily universities, research facilities, and businesses), who will then share their software development progress and newly gained knowhow throughout the community. Toyota will also aid research institutes in HSR testing by helping to find appropriate facilities for the tests along with other supportive efforts.
> 
> Initially, starting in September, the HSR Developers' Community will consist of Toyota and several other institutions already testing the HSR. The community hopes to increase membership by around 10 groups from April 2016 onward, with applications to join the first round of HSR Developers' Community recruitment being accepted from today. Research projects are expected to last for around two years, with the possibility of extension (pending mutual agreement).

----------


## Airicist

HSR / DSR introduction video

Published on Jul 21, 2019




> Toyota Motor Corporation (Toyota), as a worldwide partner of the Olympic and Paralympic Games, aims to provide mobility solutions that go beyond providing official vehicles for the Olympic and Paralympic Games Tokyo 2020. One way Toyota is doing this is by participating in the "Tokyo 2020 Robot Project", a project led by the Tokyo Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (Tokyo 2020) that brings the government, Tokyo Metropolitan government, as well as Games' partners together with experts in the field of robotics. At Tokyo 2020, the robots to be introduced by Toyota will be used to support the mobility of people at various locations and venues. By helping people feel and experience their hopes and dreams, Toyota believes it will be able to further contribute to the excitement and success of the Tokyo 2020 Games.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toyota Partners with AI Start-Up to Develop Service Robots"

August 12, 2019

Preferred Networks

----------

